# Michigan, North Dakota



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 19, 2015)

I got this tooled-crown on e-Bay-- very poorly listed, so it's not surprising that the bottle had not been bought the first time around. (I was looking at the Michigan bottles, and this one popped up.) The bottle is _etched _(seller did not say that or show it...) on the back with "El Bjorge 58321"-- I have no idea what it means.  Here is what I know on it: Nothing other that that it says, "BOTTLED AT SPRINGS / HEALTHFUL SPARKLING / G  S / W / PALATABLE / MICHIGAN, N. D." on the front (G on base) and is a private-mold whereas one other that I could find (from the same seller based on a few things) was a plate-mold. There may be 1 other, but I cannot verify that at this point.Also, as it is purpled by the sun's radiation, we know that it should be pre-WW1.  Here is what I know on the town: Michigan, N. D. has basically always had under 500 people. Even now, it's under 300. In 1912, they had a Cider-bottler named J. W. Ceeka.If I recall, the town had burned down in 1906 after its 1883 incorporation, and in the 1960s and 1980s they demolished all of their old buildings to try and modernize.Currently, they don't even have a school.  I picked it up only because it is from Michigan... but the wrong Michigan. LOL.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





^ My pond and hand-- oh, and the bottle! ^ [8D]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^ G ^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^ Private-mold. ^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




^ Etching. ^ Anyone know anything on G S W (____ Spring Water?) or what ever happened to their Springs?


----------



## mctaggart67 (Aug 19, 2015)

The town was probably settled and named by people from Michigan.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 19, 2015)

Gotta love Michigan.          ???????????????•??•??????????


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 19, 2015)

I seen that bottle & passed because it said N.D. I've seen hutches from Detroit but not Detroit Michigan, Texas instead? LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Aug 19, 2015)

I wonder why they also have a Detroit. Of course, a number of states have a Monroe-- including the Best State in the Union: Ours, Hemi. [] I recall once that you asked where my Fort Wayne Hutch came from. I that evening discovered that Michigan has a Fort Wayne. Ever since, I've added state to cities I'm talking about to avoid confusion.


----------



## RCO (Sep 7, 2015)

if Michigan north Dakota is that small and was small back then its likely the bottle is fairly hard to find . so it could be rare ? but might have to find a north Dakota bottle collector to get more detailed info


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 7, 2015)

I read it on a few places, including their town's history-page. As it's ND, it should have more collectibility. But because it's so small a town, there isn't really a local market for it. I verify 1 variant of it existing other than my own, and maybe one more bottle online-- but I can only verify my own and one other online, likely sold by the same seller (judging on several factors) that did a very poor job of listing my own.Then mine is also etched with that mystery. I only got it because he listed it so poorly that it would be hard to come across even in a direct search for it. Lucky me to find it accidentally.I will at this point call it scarce-- for I found possibly 3 online (only verifying 2.) But, to be honest, I think that it might be rare.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 18, 2015)

I highlighted some bottles I'd been needing to highlight, including the Michigan, North Dakota GSW bottle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I highlighted the etching:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I highlighted the side-etching of "x x": 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I left the bottom alone.


----------



## dakotaman (Jul 3, 2016)

The 58321 is a local zip code from the area.....Michigan is appx. 50 miles west of where I'm located...Our zip is 58201.....that at least should help solve the number riddle.....


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 4, 2017)

We have discovered the name of the company: Gordon's Spring Bottling Co. C. 1907-1917. http://digitalhorizonsonline.org/digital/collection/ndsl-books/id/33714/rec/1


----------

